# iPad 1 not connecting to App store...



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, DH has wifi only version of the iPad 1. He uses it ALL the time listening to music on iTunes, watching youtube videos, websurfing, etc. so no problem hooking to the WIFI.

BUT he cannot connect to the App store. hasn't been able to for weeks. connect to the computer, go through iTunes, still, no connection to the appstore. We called Apple, after an hour on the phone they gave DH a website to go to and have a walkthrough to fix it.,but the walkthrough was just to connect to WIFI and that's NOT the problem he is having. Has anyone else had this problem, and is there a solution?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have that problem, BT, but it seems to me CraigInTwinCities did?  I'm not sure how it resolved itself.  I have an iPad1 and have no problem connecting...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Poking around on the Internet...one of the things that can cause the problem is if the date/time on the device is wrong...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll go check his settings, he just went to bed, which really means he is laying there listening to music.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's something I found on an Apple forum:

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4070202?start=15&tstart=0



> I also had this problem on my iPad (but not on my iPhone). It only affected updates - new app purchases were fine. It's resolved now... the solution was to go into the Settings --> General --> Date & Time --> Set Automatically = OFF.. then manually set the date, just moving the year forward a few years. Go back to app store and it will tell you something about being unable to sychronise with server. Go back to Settings app and switch the Set Automatically (date & time) option back to ON. Go back to app store, and hey presto, your app updates should (hopefully) appear now.


Several people said it worked for them.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I've had problems with updates before, but not connecting to the store entirely. What exactly happens when you open the App Store? Does it just do nothing and stay on the home screen, or does it give an error message?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It was giving an error message stating that it could not connect to the app store, however, thanks to Betsy, I looked at his settings last night, and while they were absolutely correct, I turned automatic date/time on, and although it suddenly said we lived in London (not Texas) and the time was WAAAAAAAAAAAAY off, it suddenly worked just fine.. it was busy doing 53 app updates last night after that, so no chance yet to see if anything other than updates worked. But thanks for at least that much Betsy!

And he left for work before I could check it this morning, so it will have to wait til this evening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> It was giving an error message stating that it could not connect to the app store, however, thanks to Betsy, I looked at his settings last night, and while they were absolutely correct, I turned automatic date/time on, and although it suddenly said we lived in London (not Texas) and the time was WAAAAAAAAAAAAY off, it suddenly worked just fine.. it was busy doing 53 app updates last night after that, so no chance yet to see if anything other than updates worked. But thanks for at least that much Betsy!
> 
> And he left for work before I could check it this morning, so it will have to wait til this evening.


Yay, glad there was progress, BT!!! Keep us posted...

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

OK.. It's still saying we live in London and that it is 6 hours later than it really is, but appstore working just fine. I downloaded the Amazon Music cloud streamer for him tonight without issue.


----------

